# Call of Duty - Modern Warfare 2



## Armadillo-002 (Nov 14, 2009)

What do you make of the game. In terms of graphics, gameplay, sound, multiplayer capabilites. Did you think it lives up to the hype surrounding it?. What are your experiences, whether it is in single or multiplayer.


----------



## lew82 (Feb 11, 2010)

Graphics were sort of the same as MW1 - gameplay was pretty cool - very epic with the Washington level


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Feb 11, 2010)

Rented it, played it through to just after the Russian invasion of America and just thought "meh". 

It's not the 'masterpiece' it's been hailed as and I did find the airport scene to be tacked on, gratuitous and worthy of all the criticism it received (and I'm not a Daily Mail reader, nor a censorship advocate). 
It has some nice touches (I did like the heart monitor motion sensors on the icy russian base setpiece) and I can't comment on multiplayer as I didn't try that but the game as a whole was ok but the storyline bordered on the ludicrous the more it went on as the jumping around from different, unrelated areas and people got on my nerves a little and meant I wasn't personally invested in my character. Sound was good and voice acting was generally well done.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Feb 22, 2010)

The online "gameplay" is a spammy exercise in frustration. My gaming group bought me this but most have since abandoned it for better games. (Hi WS!)


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Feb 22, 2010)

Sounds like most online FPS'ers to be fair (lolz, u n00b!)

Hi Tsujigiri


----------



## Tsujigiri (Feb 22, 2010)

One of my mates reviewed it here: The Group Thing | Reviews  He's a bit of a fanboy but it's a good review.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Feb 22, 2010)

My brother plays this all the time. It's annoying.  But he managed to get up to Brigadier General rank in multiplayer while finishing the campaign....


----------



## biodroid (Mar 24, 2010)

I liked it, a lot more political IMO and more controversial too, but for immersiveness MW1 was better.


----------

